# Nouveaux imacs : Utiliser SSD USB3 en Fusion Drive



## stéphane83 (17 Décembre 2012)

Salut,
Bientôt propriétaire d'un imac 2012 27" standard en parcourant le forum j'ai pu comprendre qu'à defaut davoir opté pour l'option Fusion Drive il était possible d'utiliser un Disque externe SSD pour réaliser cela.
D'où mon questionnement ( je suis pas très calé en débit et vitesse sata, usb3,etc.):
En installant mon système et application sur un SSD externe USB 3 aurais je les mêmes débits et transferts d'écritures et lectures qu'un SSD directement intégré dans l'iMac au port sata (si je ne me trompe pas)?

Quel disque SSD USB3 me conseillez vous?
Comment installer Fusion Drive dans OSX une fois le disque SSD connecté?

Merci pour vos réponses car je suis en train de prévoir cet achat


----------



## Sly54 (17 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour,

Si tu gères l'OS et les applications sur le SSD, les données sur le dd interne, pourquoi faire un Fusion drive ?
Puisque le principe du FD, c'est de laisser gérer la répartition des fichiers entre le SSD et le dd par l'OS


----------



## Rafale-D (17 Décembre 2012)

Sly54 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Si tu gères l'OS et les applications sur le SSD, les données sur le dd interne, pourquoi faire un Fusion drive ?
> Puisque le principe du FD, c'est de laisser gérer la répartition des fichiers entre le SSD et le dd par l'OS



Justement, il n'a pas pris l'option Fusion Drive et se retrouve uniquement avec un HDD à l'interieur.
Il possède un SSD externe, d'où la question de créer un Fusion Drive avec un Disque externe.

Pour ta réponse, le Fusion Drive fonctionnera avec le SSD Externe. Il n'y a pas de raison que cela ne fonctionne pas. Néanmoins en interne un Fusion Drive tourne aux alentour de 300/500 Mb/s en écriture.

Pour un SSD Externe en USB 3, tu tourneras logiquement vers 130/220 Mb/s (selon plusieurs test que j'ai vu)

C'est inférieur à du SSD interne mais c'est déjà pas mal.

Attention toutefois, les débits varies en fonction de ton boitier externe. Certain sont mieux que d'autre et donne des résultats bien différents parfois.

Le mieux est de brancher ton SSD sur un port USB 3 et de faire un test de débit (Blackmagic disk speed) et en fonction des résultats de faire ton fusion drove ou pas.

Avis personnel : Je ne ferais pas de Fusion Drive coupler à un interne et un externe car si l'externe à un problème tout ton système sera corrompu. Je préfère avoir des disques en interne, je me sens plus en sécurité.

Je te conseillerais de laisser ta configuration tel qu'elle et d'attendre la fin de ta garanti. Si tu es un peu bidouilleur, tu ouvrira ton Mac par la suite et tu installeras une barrete SSD en interne.

A toi de voir


----------



## stéphane83 (17 Décembre 2012)

Rafale-D a dit:


> Justement, il n'a pas pris l'option Fusion Drive et se retrouve uniquement avec un HDD à l'interieur.
> Il possède un SSD externe, d'où la question de créer un Fusion Drive avec un Disque externe.
> 
> Pour ta réponse, le Fusion Drive fonctionnera avec le SSD Externe. Il n'y a pas de raison que cela ne fonctionne pas. Néanmoins en interne un Fusion Drive tourne aux alentour de 300/500 Mb/s en écriture.
> ...


Ouais je pense aussi merci


----------



## cicoub13 (19 Décembre 2012)

Je suis tombé sur ce post http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=1483374
qui m'a vraiment convaincu d'acheter un disque SSD externe (Samsung 840 pro 128Go) installé dans une boitier externe usb3 (Thermaltake Silver River 5G).

Je pense que je vais monter le tout en Fusion drive sur mon imac 2012. En installant le disque derrière le mac et en s'assurant qu'il ne se débranche pas, je pense que j'aurai aucun souci. Un disque ssd monté en externe a autant de risques de tomber en panne qu'un ssd interne.


----------



## jeantro (19 Décembre 2012)

je me mêle à ce post pour demander si par hasard quelqu'un sait si on peut brancher un disque externe en thunderbolt et booter dessus car là niveau performance ça doit être équivalent à un SSD interne

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h02 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h48 ----------




cicoub13 a dit:


> Je suis tombé sur ce post http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=1483374
> qui m'a vraiment convaincu d'acheter un disque SSD externe (Samsung 840 pro 128Go) installé dans une boitier externe usb3 (Thermaltake Silver River 5G).
> 
> Je pense que je vais monter le tout en Fusion drive sur mon imac 2012. En installant le disque derrière le mac et en s'assurant qu'il ne se débranche pas, je pense que j'aurai aucun souci. Un disque ssd monté en externe a autant de risques de tomber en panne qu'un ssd interne.



je te remercie pour le iien j'en revient pas encore maintenant est-ce qu'un os sur un disque externe c'est stable ?


----------



## cicoub13 (20 Décembre 2012)

Pour le thunderbolt, ça existe et c'est encore plus rapide, mais les boîtiers thunderbolt ou disques thunderbolt coûtent encore très cher (http://www.macg.co/labo/voir/127852/test-du-lacie-little-big-disk-thunderbolt-240-go-ssd).

Pour le système en externe, je n'ai jamais essayé (à part un ubuntu sur une clé usb) mais je pense qu'il n'y a aucun souci. Si j'essaye, je laisserai un commentaire ici pour donner mon retour d'expérience.


----------



## jeantro (20 Décembre 2012)

Ok merci pour ton avis  Du coup j'ai commandé le boîtier en question  Par contre avant on ne pouvait pas booter sur de l'usb uniquement le firewire donc j'espère que ça fonctionne bien maintenant et qu'on peut choisir le disque de démarrage sur celui connecter en externe en USB


----------



## stéphane83 (22 Décembre 2012)

jeantro a dit:


> Ok merci pour ton avis  Du coup j'ai commandé le boîtier en question  Par contre avant on ne pouvait pas booter sur de l'usb uniquement le firewire donc j'espère que ça fonctionne bien maintenant et qu'on peut choisir le disque de démarrage sur celui connecter en externe en USB



Il y a le disque dur externe Elgato SSD thunderbolt qu'on peut trouver à partir de 250 euros.
www.elgato.com/elgato/int/mainmenu/products/ThunderboltSSD.fr.html
Par contre niveau débit c'est étrange il est légèrement plus rapide que le Little big de Lacie DD Thunderbolt
190mb/s pour le Lacie Thunderbolt DD => 270mb/s pour le SSD Thunderbolt Elgato...bizarre...


Et le Little big Lacie SSD Thunderbolt est à 635mb/s :
www.lacie.com/fr/products/product.htm?id=10549

pourquoi autant de différences entre le SSD Thunderbolt Elgato et Lacie?


----------



## Utilisateur_Lambda (22 Décembre 2012)

Cicoub13 et Jeantro : on compte sur vous pour le retour d'expérience du Silver River 5G en SSD bootable ! J'avais lu quelque part que ce n'est pas un périphérique en UASP, mais il a l'air très performant quand même en effet.


----------



## yannickterre (22 Décembre 2012)

Avec un dock usb 3 voir ici :
http://forums.macrumors.com/showpost.php?p=16001042&postcount=49

The fastest USB 3.0 setup is a ASMedia 1051E controller with UASP (USB Attached SCSI) firmware
like the Thermaltak Blac X 5G.
I have it running with a Samsung 830 SSD.
*I get 300MB/s writes, 400 MB/s reads.*
real world, I've copied 30GB files in 1.33 minutes.


----------



## jeantro (22 Décembre 2012)

Utilisateur_Lambda a dit:


> Cicoub13 et Jeantro : on compte sur vous pour le retour d'expérience du Silver River 5G en SSD bootable ! J'avais lu quelque part que ce n'est pas un périphérique en UASP, mais il a l'air très performant quand même en effet.





stéphane83 a dit:


> Il y a le disque dur externe Elgato SSD thunderbolt qu'on peut trouver à partir de 250 euros.
> www.elgato.com/elgato/int/mainmenu/products/ThunderboltSSD.fr.html
> Par contre niveau débit c'est étrange il est légèrement plus rapide que le Little big de Lacie DD Thunderbolt
> 190mb/s pour le Lacie Thunderbolt DD => 270mb/s pour le SSD Thunderbolt Elgato...bizarre...
> ...



@stephane j'a contacté apple care vendredi pour demander si on pouvais booter sur osx via le thunderbolt le technicien m'a répond que oui et qu'il n'y avait aucun problème de stabilité

pour le moment je n'envisage pas de faire un fusion drive mais juste booter sur un ssd externe, car d'après ce que j'ai lu le fusion drive quand le disque commence à ce remplir le debit chute considérablement et donc c'est beaucoup mieux avoir un SSD et un disque 7200/trs par exemple en séparé les performances sont meilleur

je vais regarder du coté de elgato et lacie pour voir celui qui est le meilleur. Pour le lacie j'ai lu qu'on pouvait changer le disque par la suite solution intéressante lorsque le prix des SSD auront baissé

sinon pour le boitier je viens d'acheter celui de macway et le fameux silver river 5G bon il n'y a pas photo le thermaltake semble avoir une meilleur construction ensuite pour le débit je ne peux trop rien dire sur un disque dur externe 7200/tr j'arrive a 69mb/s que ce soit avec l'un ou l'autre boitier

pour voir la différence il faudrait avec un SSD genre samsung 840 mais bon il faut que j'attends encore un peu pour renflouer mes comptes 

autre chose sur le iien plus haut de macrumor une personne dit que booter sur un SDD en USB 3 son system crash d'autre disent qu'avec le thermaltake c'est très stable

donc voilà tout ce que je peux vous dire pour le moment

enfin une chose est sur c'est qu'a présent vu les ports rapides comme le thunderbolt et l'usb 3 plus besoin d'ouvrir le mac pour changer le disque il suffit de booter sur un disque externe pour bénéficier de performance haut débit des SSD et en plus on est libre d'augmenter les capacités comme on veut par la suite 




sinon une dernière chose pour la différence de debit je crois que j'ai la réponse "Le stupéfiant SSD SATA III " equipe le lacis et c'est ça qui pour moi fera la différence


----------



## cicoub13 (22 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour,

J'ai reçu mon SSD (samsung 840 Pro 128Go) et je l'ai monté dans mon boitier externe.
J'ai ensuite copié le contenu du disque interne du mac sur le disque externe connecté en usb3.
Pas de Fusion drive pour l'instant, je boot sur le disque externe.
Pas debug ou de crash pour l'instant et voici un screenshot des écritures/lectures disque.







Plus de détails dans quelques jours.


----------



## stéphane83 (22 Décembre 2012)

Tu peux me dire exactement quel matériel tu as combiné : référence du boitier et celle du SSD.
Ca t revenu à combien?

Par contre, au niveau utilisation tu as remarqué beaucoup de changement ?
C'est plus réactif?


----------



## jeantro (22 Décembre 2012)

merci cicoub13 impressionnant tes résultats tu l'utilise avec quelle imac ?
maintenant ton disque interne sert pour la suavegarde 

stéphane il utilise le boitier qu'il avait cité plus c'est celui que j'ai acheté sur ldlc ce week-end

autre chose stephane pour la différence entre le lacie et le elgato vient du fait que le lacie utilise le raid 0

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h39 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h28 ----------

sinon voici ce que j'obtiens avec mon imac 2012 core i7 et le disque 7200/tr d'origine je trouve qu'ils ont un bon débit déjà pour un modéle mécanique, mais bon ceci ne m'empêchera pas de m'acheter le SSD


----------



## chinoisurfer (22 Décembre 2012)

drap sa risque de m'intéresser les retours


----------



## yannickterre (22 Décembre 2012)

@ jeantro

c'est déjà pas mal du tout pour un DD 7200 tours/m 
Sur mon iMac 2009 27" en sata 2 et sur SSD m4 je suis à peine au dessus en écriture 180 Mo/s et 280 Mo/s en lecture !!! et le DD interne en 7200 tours/m  entre 120 et 80 Mo/s !!!

Çà doit déjà être rapide, le lancement d'OS X et des app ???


----------



## cicoub13 (23 Décembre 2012)

J'utilise un disque SSD externe (Samsung 840 pro 128Go) installé dans une boitier externe usb3 (Thermaltake Silver River 5G). Cela m'a coûté 173 chez ldlc. Le tout branché à mon Imac 2012 (celui à 1349).

Je remarque une différence sur la rapidité du système. Les applications se lancent plus vite, le système démarre plus vite mais je n'ai pas testé d'application lourde.


----------



## jeantro (23 Décembre 2012)

iAnn a dit:


> @ jeantro
> 
> c'est déjà pas mal du tout pour un DD 7200 tours/m
> Sur mon iMac 2009 27" en sata 2 et sur SSD m4 je suis à peine au dessus en écriture 180 Mo/s et 280 Mo/s en lecture !!! et le DD interne en 7200 tours/m  entre 120 et 80 Mo/s !!!
> ...



oui comme tu dis quelques secondes je sais pas quelle marque apple à mis dans les imacs

par contre j'ai un disque dur 2"5  500Go 7200/tr dans un boitier externe en usb 3 et la je plafonne entre 70 - 80 je suppose que les 2"5 sont plus lent que les 3"5


----------



## yannickterre (23 Décembre 2012)

@ jeantro

pour savoir : à propos de ce mac (pomme) / plus d'info / rapport système / ATA série


----------



## stéphane83 (23 Décembre 2012)

C'est quoi ce logiciel de test de vitesse?


----------



## yannickterre (23 Décembre 2012)

Blackmagic disk speed test / gratuit sur app store


----------



## jeantro (23 Décembre 2012)

iAnn a dit:


> @ jeantro
> 
> pour savoir : à propos de ce mac (pomme) / plus d'info / rapport système / ATA série



je viens de regarder j'ai comme marque apple pour le disque  il faudrai que je fasse une recherche par rapport à la référencep our connaitre le constructeur

sinon cicoub13 pour ces test et info d'ailleur c'est en voyant ton post que j'ai acheté ce boitier externe


----------



## yannickterre (23 Décembre 2012)

Comme ici : WDC (western digital) ? étrange apple fait des DD maintenant !!!







[/url][/IMG]


----------



## jeantro (23 Décembre 2012)

je te donne aussi ma capture d'image, je pense que le debit  peut augmenté aussi en fonction de la configuration de l'imac et de son processeur dans tout les cas je vois une sacré différence avec l'imac de la génération précédente

sinon un truc qui serait sympa c'est que macgeneration effectue lui même un test en comparant les performances de l'imac avec un SSD externe avec un imac avec SSD interne en utilisant l'usb 3 ou le thunderbolt et pourquoi pas faire un fusion drive avec le SSD en externe

j'aimerai bien leur poser la question mais je ne sais pas comment les contacter


----------



## yannickterre (23 Décembre 2012)

OK apple fait des DD ;-)))

Perso le fusion drive et les retours qui pointent ne me font pas envie... je préfère avoir mon système sur le SSD et ne pas voir arriver un film HD de 4,5 GO sur celui-ci et voir disparaitre la suite CS parceque le week-end je ne m'en suis pas servi... et avoir 15 rebonds au lancement le lundi parce qu'elle est allée s'écrire sur le DD... Sans compter les écritures et réécritures incessantes !!!

Quand j'ai rajouté mon SSD en interne j'ai mis le système dessus et renvoyé le dossier utilisateur sur celui du HD. Sur le HD je n'ai pas enlevé OS X... comme çà en cas de problème je peux booter sur l'un ou l'autre en totale transparence puisque les deux système ont le même dossier utilisateur : que ce soit pour les préférences, mails etc...

Et en mettant le système sur un SSD externe en USB 3 c'est ce que je ferai et certainement pas un fusion drive avec, car s'il est retiré ou a un problème, plus rien ne marche, plus de système accessible !!!


----------



## storme (23 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour a tous,

Petite question en passant, quid du Trim sur un SSD externe en USB 3 ?


----------



## jeantro (23 Décembre 2012)

iAnn a dit:


> OK apple fait des DD ;-)))
> 
> 
> 
> *Et en mettant le système sur un SSD externe en USB 3 c'est ce que je ferai*




tu n'as pas encore fait le test ?

sinon je suis entièrement d'accord avec toi pour le fusion drive je préfère avoir un ssd séparé

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h38 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h36 ----------




storme a dit:


> Bonjour a tous,
> 
> Petite question en passant, quid du Trim sur un SSD externe en USB 3 ?



pourquoi on ne pourrai pas utilisé le trim franchement je ne vois pas


----------



## yannickterre (23 Décembre 2012)

Pas d'USB 3 en 2009 ni en 2011 !!!
Mais je me renseigne car si je prends le nouvel imac en 21,5 ou 27 de base, plus besoin de l'ouvrir pour coller un SSD qui fonctionne correctement avec de bons débits (en fonction du boitier)...

Mais je me tate pour le mini et les nouveaux écrans apple qui sortiront sûrement en 2013...


----------



## storme (23 Décembre 2012)

jeantro a dit:


> pourquoi on ne pourrai pas utilisé le trim franchement je ne vois pas



C'est une simple question, l'USB 3 permet-il la gestion du Trim sur un SSD non Apple en externe


----------



## jeantro (23 Décembre 2012)

oui biensur


----------



## storme (23 Décembre 2012)

jeantro a dit:


> oui biensur



Merci 

Ma question est en rapport a ce que j'ai pu lire sur le web, comme quoi les pilotes Apple gérant le Trim ne le font pas sur un SSD externe.


----------



## yannickterre (23 Décembre 2012)

storme a dit:


> C'est une simple question, l'USB 3 permet-il la gestion du Trim sur un SSD non Apple en externe



La réponse semble être oui ;-))) si le système (n'importe quel OS qui supporte la trim) est dessus...

Ce qui semble logique.


----------



## jeantro (23 Décembre 2012)

iAnn a dit:


> La réponse semble être oui ;-))) si le système (n'importe quel OS qui supporte la trim) est dessus...
> 
> Ce qui semble logique.



maintenant je pense que ton choix de mac mini n'est pas mauvaise si tu n'as pas besoin d'une carte graphique puissante

par contre si tu prends le mac mini et le 27" apple et que tu compare avec l'imac 27" de base tu n'aura pas de différence de prix et tu risque d'être au dessus même donc avec des composant qui ne sont plus comme sur les portables mais comme sur les desktop 

maintenant si tu veux changer le mac mini par la suite tu n'as plus à réinvestir dans l'écran sauf s'ils ont trouvé encore un autre connecteur


----------



## storme (23 Décembre 2012)

En extrapolant un peut, dans mon cas perso, 2 SSD installé en interne dans un Mac mini, sur 1 le système, sur l&#8217;autre des datas.

Le Trim activé a priori sur les 2, d&#8217;après informations systèmes, pourtant celui qui ne contient que des données na pas de système installé...

W & S

Désolé pour le HS


----------



## yannickterre (23 Décembre 2012)

@ jeantro

Avec le mac mini on est plus avec le tout en un (qui pour moi ne veut plus rien dire sur les nouveaux iMac : superdrive externe / SSD usb 3 externe / plus DD's en firewire)...
Mais plus facile à faire évoluer avec thunderbolt (si besoin carte vidéo que l'on pourra faire évoluer + écran qu'on garde plus longtemps) et transfère rapide sur usb 3 à moindre coût que les interfaces thunderbolt...
Donc à voir.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h28 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h26 ----------




storme a dit:


> En extrapolant un peut, dans mon cas perso, 2 SSD installé en interne dans un Mac mini, sur 1 le système, sur lautre des datas.
> 
> Le Trim activé a priori sur les 2, daprès informations systèmes, pourtant celui qui ne contient que des données na pas de système installé...
> 
> ...



En interne avec l'interface sata aucun problème de trim ;-)))


----------



## storme (23 Décembre 2012)

iAnn a dit:


> En interne avec l'interface sata aucun problème de trim ;-)))



Merci pour l'info, et encore désolé pour le HS 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h05 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h40 ----------

Pour en revenir au sujet du post, perso, je ne prendrais pas le risque d'un fusion drive avec un SSD externe, au moindre soucis plus d'accès a quoique se soit.

Je préféré, et de loin, gérer manuellement tout cela.


----------



## Without_pause (23 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour

A ceux qui ont mis un SSD dans un boitier usb 3, pouvez vous me dire si Bootcamp est installable sur ces volumes ? Vous avez essayé, pas de problème ? 

Merci


----------



## Utilisateur_Lambda (23 Décembre 2012)

Without_pause a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> A ceux qui ont mis un SSD dans un boitier usb 3, pouvez vous me dire si Bootcamp est installable sur ces volumes ? Vous avez essayé, pas de problème ?
> 
> Merci



Pas de démarrage windows sur de l'USB malheureusement. Une partition Bootcamp n'est possible que sur un disque interne. Marche peut-être en thunderbolt cependant.


----------



## cicoub13 (25 Décembre 2012)

Après quelques jours d'utilisation, tout semble fonctionner normalement.
Je n'arrive pas à activer le trim sur le ssd externe (Trim Enabler me dit qu'il est activé, mais je n'arrive pas à le vérifier).
Pas de bug ou de crash.

J'utilise le SSD pour le système et les applications principales, et le disque d'1 To interne pour les vidéos/images/musiques.
Le système est plus rapide, surtout pour le démarrage et le lancement d'applications.


----------



## yannickterre (25 Décembre 2012)

cicoub13 a dit:


> Après quelques jours d'utilisation, tout semble fonctionner normalement.
> Je n'arrive pas à activer le trim sur le ssd externe (Trim Enabler me dit qu'il est activé, mais je n'arrive pas à le vérifier).



Bonjour,

pour vérifier :

à propos de ce mac (pomme) / plus d'info / rapport système / ATA série / SSD

Ou :

applications / utilitaires / informations système.app / ATA série / SSD / trim (enable / disable)


----------



## Sly54 (25 Décembre 2012)

Je pense que tu peux vérifier l'activation du Trim dans Information système (Prise en charge de TRIM:	Oui)


----------



## cicoub13 (26 Décembre 2012)

Justement, dans ATA Série n'apparaît pas mon disque externe puisqu'il est connecté en USB3. J'ai cherché dans Storage et dans USB, je trouve le disque mais pas de mention de Trim.

Selon plusieurs sources, il n'est pas possible d'activer Trim sur un SSD externe.


----------



## storme (26 Décembre 2012)

cicoub13 a dit:


> Selon plusieurs sources, il n'est pas possible d'activer Trim sur un SSD externe.



Je suis quasiment convaincu de la chose...


----------



## jeantro (26 Décembre 2012)

Est-ce vraiment important ce fusion drive n'est-il as mieux d'utiliser un ssd seul  J'ai lu sur des forums anglais que des personnes cherche à supprimer ce mode pour bénéficier des performance maxi du ssd car un peu a la manière d'un disque hybrid au plus le disque se remplis au plus les performance régresse


----------



## jeantro (27 Décembre 2012)

je viens de retrouver cette info donc oui il est possible d'activer le trim sur un SSD externe mais il faut passer par le port thunderbolt

http://www.macg.co/news/voir/249552/le-trim-est-gere-sur-les-ssd-thunderbolt


----------



## 128mk2 (2 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour à tous, suite à la lecture de ce topic ainsi que http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=1400221
Je me suis acheté un Buffalo ministation thunderbolt 500GB chez LDLC à 200euros.
10 minutes pour l'ouvrir et insertion d'un M4 256GB à l&#8217;intérieur.
Pour l&#8217;instant juste un test de débit sur un macbook pro 2011, sous seven avec cristaldiskmark, à peut prés les mêmes débits que le M4 128GB à l'interieur.
NCQ trim et 6GB/s activé.
La suite à réception de l'Imac 27 2012, pour installer seven totalement en disk externe.


----------



## jeantro (2 Janvier 2013)

128mk2 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous, suite à la lecture de ce topic ainsi que http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=1400221
> Je me suis acheté un Buffalo ministation thunderbolt 500GB chez LDLC à 200euros.
> 10 minutes pour l'ouvrir et insertion d'un M4 256GB à lintérieur.
> Pour linstant juste un test de débit sur un macbook pro 2011, sous seven avec cristaldiskmark, à peut prés les mêmes débits que le M4 128GB à l'interieur.
> ...



tu peux nous donner les resultat que tu obtiens avec blackmagic speed disk tu l'as connecté en thunderbolt ou usb 3

moi je viens d'acheté le lacie rugged 120go je l'attends


----------



## stéphane83 (2 Janvier 2013)

jeantro a dit:


> tu peux nous donner les resultat que tu obtiens avec blackmagic speed disk tu l'as connecté en thunderbolt ou usb 3
> 
> moi je viens d'acheté le lacie rugged 120go je l'attends



Les Disques SSD Elgato sont ils intéressants?


----------



## jeantro (2 Janvier 2013)

stéphane83 a dit:


> Les Disques SSD Elgato sont ils intéressants?



D'après ce que j'ai lu pas mal de personne ont rencontré des problème avec sur les forum anglais ils preconisent le lacie rugged et le seagate goflex thunderbolt adaptateur

Moi j'ai pris le lacie avec le ssd 120go c'est le meilleur rapport qualité prix et dés que le samsung 840 pro baisse je l'acheterai pour remplacer le ssd actuel


----------



## macabee (2 Janvier 2013)

à claquer ? Et si tu faisais un peu le bien ?


----------



## jeantro (2 Janvier 2013)

macabee a dit:


> à claquer ? Et si tu faisais un peu le bien ?



je ne comprends pas désolé tu peux développer ?


----------



## macabee (2 Janvier 2013)

stéphane83 a dit:


> Salut,
> Bientôt propriétaire d'un imac 2012 27" standard en parcourant le forum j'ai pu comprendre qu'à defaut davoir opté pour l'option Fusion Drive il était possible d'utiliser un Disque externe SSD pour réaliser cela.
> D'où mon questionnement ( je suis pas très calé en débit et vitesse sata, usb3,etc.):
> En installant mon système et application sur un SSD externe USB 3 aurais je les mêmes débits et transferts d'écritures et lectures qu'un SSD directement intégré dans l'iMac au port sata (si je ne me trompe pas)?
> ...




c'est pour le fun !:rateau::rateau::rateau::rateau::rateau::rateau::rateau:


----------



## stéphane83 (3 Janvier 2013)

macabee a dit:


> c'est pour le fun !:rateau::rateau::rateau::rateau::rateau::rateau::rateau:



C'est je certainement davantage doué pour ça que d'installer un SSD....
Tout est question de pratique dans la vie n'est ce pas?
Mais j'avoue tu n'es pas trop loin et en ce moment elle est je l'avoue un peu jalouse de mon imac


----------



## 128mk2 (3 Janvier 2013)

jeantro a dit:


> tu peux nous donner les resultat que tu obtiens avec blackmagic speed disk tu l'as connecté en thunderbolt ou usb 3
> 
> moi je viens d'acheté le lacie rugged 120go je l'attends



En Thunderbolt bien entendu.


----------



## storme (3 Janvier 2013)

Pas mal


----------



## cicoub13 (3 Janvier 2013)

En voyant les résultats en Thunderbolt, je suis content d'avoir investi uniquement dans un boitier USB3 moins coûteux, je perds un peu en vitesse d'écriture mais pas tant que ça.

Je pense qu'en temps d'accès par contre, je suis derrière...
J'ai installé de grosses applications (Photoshop, jeux) sur le SSD et elles tournent parfaitement.

Deux désavantages pour moi (disque principal de Mac Os X sur SSD Externe en USB3 ) :

- Je n'arrive pas à activer Trim, cela réduit la durée de vie de mon SSD mais je ne sais pas pour combien de temps. Je ne comprends pas pourquoi, si c'est seulement un fichier à modifier, pourquoi l'USB3 rendrait cette manip impossible. Je vais essayer ce soir avec d'autres logiciels.

- BootCamp impossible sur le disque externe. Je n'ai pas essayé mais c'est déconseillé selon plusieurs sources. Je pense qu'il est possible de faire une partition Windows sur le disque internet et de dire à BootCamp de booter dessus. Mais n'ayant pas de Windows à disposition, et ne connaissant pas du tout BootCamp, je ne tenterai pas la chose.

Je suis vraiment satisfait de mon installation, c'est moins cher, plus modulable et aussi performant (voir plus) que le Fusion Drive d'Apple.


----------



## Utilisateur_Lambda (3 Janvier 2013)

cicoub13 a dit:


> En voyant les résultats en Thunderbolt, je suis content d'avoir investi uniquement dans un boitier USB3 moins coûteux, je perds un peu en vitesse d'écriture mais pas tant que ça.



Bonjour Cicoub13,

Si j'ai bien suivi, tu as branché ton boitier Thermaltake 5G équipé d'un Samsung 840 Pro (c'est bien un 840 pro ? pas 840 tout seul ?) 128Go sur un iMac 2012 et tu t'en sers comme disque de démarrage principal. Le test BlackMagic que tu as envoyé dans un précédent message (page 1) est effectivement convaincant. 

Tu confirmes donc que tu n'as aucun problème de sortie de veille, plantages, etc. ?

Merci en tout cas de nous avoir fait part de ton témoignage !


----------



## 128mk2 (3 Janvier 2013)

cicoub13 a dit:


> En voyant les résultats en Thunderbolt, je suis content d'avoir investi uniquement dans un boitier USB3 moins coûteux, je perds un peu en vitesse d'écriture mais pas tant que ça.
> 
> Je pense qu'en temps d'accès par contre, je suis derrière...
> J'ai installé de grosses applications (Photoshop, jeux) sur le SSD et elles tournent parfaitement.
> ...



Il faut tenir compte du prix et du fait que j'ai du coup un disque de 500Gb présent dans le boitier à l'origine en plus. Le trim est actif, je pense pouvoir booter sur seven (a voir dans un avenir proche). Le problème qui va se poser est l'absence de chainage possible, pas de deuxième port thunderbolt sur le disque.


----------



## brunnno (3 Janvier 2013)

salut,

heureux propriétaire d'un iMac 2012 (fusion 1Go) je me glisse dans votre discussion 
j'ai vu les tests de *128mk2* sur son SSD externe et j'ai voulu comparer avec le mien qui est seulement en USB3...

c'est vrai que en USB3 les tests sont moins bons, voici ce que j'ai :





à comparer au test en interne :


----------



## jeantro (3 Janvier 2013)

brunnno a dit:


> salut,
> 
> heureux propriétaire d'un iMac 2012 (fusion 1Go) je me glisse dans votre discussion
> j'ai vu les tests de *128mk2* sur son SSD externe et j'ai voulu comparer avec le mien qui est seulement en USB3...
> ...



Tu utilise quoi comme boitier et disque en usb 3 pour avoir de si mauvais resultat j'obtiens pratiquement la même chose avec un disque 7200/trs

Normalement en externe on obtiens en fonction du type de ssd et de boitier des débit supérieure au fusion drive regarde le lien en première page de mac rumors


----------



## brunnno (4 Janvier 2013)

c'est un boitier "no name" peu cher, je le reconnais...
_(En plus la connectique, bien que USB3 côté Mac, semble "propriétaire" côté Disque)_

Mais je pense que tu exagères _*un peu*_ quand tu dis avoir quasi les mêmes débits avec un 7200Tr/mn


----------



## cicoub13 (4 Janvier 2013)

Utilisateur_Lambda a dit:


> Bonjour Cicoub13,
> 
> Si j'ai bien suivi, tu as branché ton boitier Thermaltake 5G équipé d'un Samsung 840 Pro (c'est bien un 840 pro ? pas 840 tout seul ?) 128Go sur un iMac 2012 et tu t'en sers comme disque de démarrage principal. Le test BlackMagic que tu as envoyé dans un précédent message (page 1) est effectivement convaincant.
> 
> ...



Oui, Thermaltake 5G équipé d'un Samsung 840 Pro 128Go sur un iMac 2012.
Aucun problème sauf Trim et BootCamp comme expliqué plus haut.



brunnno a dit:


> c'est un boitier "no name" peu cher, je le reconnais...
> _(En plus la connectique, bien que USB3 côté Mac, semble "propriétaire" côté Disque)_
> 
> Mais je pense que tu exagères _*un peu*_ quand tu dis avoir quasi les mêmes débits avec un 7200Tr/mn



Le disque 7200Tr/min des nouveaux Imac est assez rapide et j'ai vu des tests avec à peu près les mêmes résultats. La qualité du boîtier joue beaucoup sur les vitesses de transferts, notamment s'il est alimenté par le cable usb3 ou par une autre source d'alimentation.


----------



## brunnno (4 Janvier 2013)

Personnellement, je n'ai encore jamais vu de disques "classiques" proposant de tels débits (163MB/s en lectture et près de 200MB/s en lecture). Je demande à voir !

Même en USB3, mon SSD externe reste tout de même proche du double d'un disque interne "classique"...


----------



## jeantro (4 Janvier 2013)

Salut brunnnovregarde mon post en première page j'y ai mis mon test blackmagic sur mon 1 To 7200/trs comme le ssd qui cessent d'évoluer les mécaniques le font aussi  C'est sur que le thunderbolt c'est encore mieux car on peut activer le trim mais le prix d'un boîtier n'est pas le même  En cette année le prix des ssd va encore baisser les 512mo seront vite au environ de 250 un ami à déjà acheter un 512 sur amazon.de à 270 environ  Le temps du tout ssd n'est plus très loin  Maintenant je ne critique pas le fusion drive, je dis juste que c'est une solution temporaire pour disposer d'une grosse capacité de sauvegarde pour pas trop   Tout le temps qu'on ne rempli pas trop le disque les bench seront bon mais ensuite ça s'écroule ont le lit partout donc pour du montage vidéo par exemple c'est pas intéressant ( mon cas) surtout avec un petit ssd de 128go' second risque pas des moindres un des disques lâche et tout est foutu un peu comme le raid


----------



## cicoub13 (4 Janvier 2013)

brunnno a dit:


> Personnellement, je n'ai encore jamais vu de disques "classiques" proposant de tels débits (163MB/s en lectture et près de 200MB/s en lecture). Je demande à voir !



http://www.barefeats.com/imac12d1.html regarde ici, le Disque 1To pour l'imac 27 pouces 2012 fait du 200MB/s lecture/écriture


----------



## jeantro (4 Janvier 2013)

cicoub13 a dit:


> http://www.barefeats.com/imac12d1.html regarde ici, le Disque 1To pour l'imac 27 pouces 2012 fait du 200MB/s lecture/écriture



Merci pour le lien mais en première page il verra que je ne raconte pas de connerie les disque évolue constament


Pour info j'ai mon lacie rugged thunderbott qui est dispo au point relais je le recupère ce soir et je ferai des test demain mais je sais qu'il est fourni avec un ancien modèle ssd donc je n'aurai pas des debit de folie mais courant de l'année je le changerai


Sinon désolé pour la présentation du post au dessus il est fait sur un iphone j'essairai de le rectifié plustard


----------



## brunnno (4 Janvier 2013)

cicoub13 a dit:


> http://www.barefeats.com/imac12d1.html regarde ici, le Disque 1To pour l'imac 27 pouces 2012 fait du 200MB/s lecture/écriture



ok, mais il s'agit là du disque le plus rapide du marché... 
(Après, pour aller plus loin, il faudrait voir le détail du protocole de test avec diskSpeed pour vraiment comparer les deux tests)

_Masi je suis tout de même content des débits de mon fusion Drive 1To_


----------



## jeantro (4 Janvier 2013)

brunnno a dit:


> ok, mais il s'agit là du disque le plus rapide du marché...
> (Après, pour aller plus loin, il faudrait voir le détail du protocole de test avec diskSpeed pour vraiment comparer les deux tests)
> 
> _Masi je suis tout de même content des débits de mon fusion Drive 1To_



le principale c'est que chacun trouve sont plaisir celui qui veut tout stocker sur un imac en interne le fusion drive c'est pas mal en ne le remplissant pas trop au risque d'une chute de performance niveau débit utilisation bureautique ou jeux et surtout faire une bonne sauvegarde time machine le jour ou le SSD de 128Go lâchera tant il doit être sollicité 

sinon pour du travail pro le SSD complet et la meilleur solution

pour te faire rêver regarde ce test de lacie big little thunderbolt modèle que je risque d'investir pour mes montages video

http://vimeo.com/49438348

et voilà pourquoi je n'ai finalement pas pris l'option fusion drive

sinon pour en revenir à ton boitier usb 3 le fait de prendre des modéle d'entré de gamme tu te retrouve avec une interface sata II en interne donc tu ne peux pas profiter des performance de ton disque et de l'usb 3
il faut bien regarder lorsqu'on acheté se genre de produit je me suis fait souvent avoir dans le passé

et pour ne conclure que cette imac 2012 est une bombe


----------



## stéphane83 (4 Janvier 2013)

jeantro a dit:


> le principale c'est que chacun trouve sont plaisir celui qui veut tout stocker sur un imac en interne le fusion drive c'est pas mal en ne le remplissant pas trop au risque d'une chute de performance niveau débit utilisation bureautique ou jeux et surtout faire une bonne sauvegarde time machine le jour ou le SSD de 128Go lâchera tant il doit être sollicité
> 
> sinon pour du travail pro le SSD complet et la meilleur solution
> 
> ...


En fait tu vas installer OSX sur ce disque externe c'est ça?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h34 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h26 ----------




jeantro a dit:


> le principale c'est que chacun trouve sont plaisir celui qui veut tout stocker sur un imac en interne le fusion drive c'est pas mal en ne le remplissant pas trop au risque d'une chute de performance niveau débit utilisation bureautique ou jeux et surtout faire une bonne sauvegarde time machine le jour ou le SSD de 128Go lâchera tant il doit être sollicité
> 
> sinon pour du travail pro le SSD complet et la meilleur solution
> 
> ...



Je trouve ça très bien mais je ne sais j'appréhende les tarifs mon gars


----------



## jeantro (4 Janvier 2013)

En premier j'installerai mon système sur le lacie rugged ça ma permettra d'avoir un os mobile entre mon iMac et le MacBook Pro   Ensuite j'achèterai le lacie little big version hdd classique pour y mettre à la place 2 ssd performant


----------



## jeantro (6 Janvier 2013)

juste pour vous faire par de mon expérience j'ai reçu et installé mon disque lacie thunderbolt j'ai installé dessus mountain lion activé le trim tout foncitonne parfaitement et je boot en moins de 15 sec

tout est stable

donc voilà une solution qui vaut le coup et que l'on peut upgrader comme on le désire génial se port

par rapport à l'usb 3 celui est reconnu dans le rapport system dans la rubrique ATA serie comme le disque interne donc je suis à peu près sur que l'on peut pour ce qui le désire ( pas mon cas) faire un fusion drive


----------



## storme (6 Janvier 2013)

Merci pour le retour


----------



## cicoub13 (6 Janvier 2013)

Peut-tu donner la marque de ton disque et du boîtier externe ?


----------



## jeantro (6 Janvier 2013)

Oui j'ai choisi le lacie rugged 128go dans l'année je prendrai un 512go les prix devrait fortement baisser


----------



## Utilisateur_Lambda (6 Janvier 2013)

jeantro a dit:


> Oui j'ai choisi le lacie rugged 128go dans l'année je prendrai un 512go les prix devrait fortement baisser



Super Jeantro. Pourrais tu nous envoyer un petit test BlackMagic Disk Speed Test ?

Amuse toi bien avec ton joujou tout neuf


----------



## jenjenkiller42 (6 Janvier 2013)

jeantro a dit:


> juste pour vous faire par de mon expérience j'ai reçu et installé mon disque lacie thunderbolt j'ai installé dessus mountain lion activé le trim tout foncitonne parfaitement et je boot en moins de 15 sec
> 
> tout est stable
> 
> ...



Bonjour, j'ai commandé mon imac 21 sans fusion drive, car je trouve l'option chère, en suivant votre topic, je viens de trouver une solution équivalente ou mieux... 

Peu tu me confirmer au démarrage si ton disque boot en automatique ou si tu a besoin de le sélectionner.


----------



## storme (6 Janvier 2013)

jenjenkiller42 a dit:


> Peu tu me confirmer au démarrage si ton disque boot en automatique ou si tu a besoin de le sélectionner.



Pas besoin, une fois le SSD déclaré comme disque d'amorçage, OS X s'en souvient .


----------



## jeantro (6 Janvier 2013)

jenjenkiller42 a dit:


> Bonjour, j'ai commandé mon imac 21 sans fusion drive, car je trouve l'option chère, en suivant votre topic, je viens de trouver une solution équivalente ou mieux...
> 
> Peu tu me confirmer au démarrage si ton disque boot en automatique ou si tu a besoin de le sélectionner.



oui je te confirme comme l'a fait storm tu vas dans préférence et tu choisi ton disque de boot et c'est tout et ut as bien fait de garder le prix de cette option avec la somme tu achèteras par la suite un vrai SDD 512 Go au lieu du 128Go que fourni apple

@utilisateur_lambada je te donne mais résultat mais ça n'a plus beaucoup de sens dès que tu as un SSD que se soit le modèle ancien ou le dernier ça ce voit très peux les différences au du démarrage tu tourne environ à 14-18 seconde en fonction de  ta config et de la mémoire vive embarqué c'est un tout en plus j'ai lu que speed disk de blackmagic n'était plus très précis dans ces tests depuis les dernières mise à jours il suffit de lire les commentaire sur l'app store
mais bon je tourne environs avec un SSD crucial 128 go rempli à 90 % en lecture entre 365-465 et en écriture à 190-200

pour info sur mon macbook core duo mi-2009 avec un samsung 830  j'ai quasiment le même temps au démarrage peu être un peu plus long mais franchement il faut chipoter alors que celui ci n'atteint que 200-240 par contre on voit nettement le gain sur l'utilisation de final cut pro X mais l'à c'est le processeur et la mémoire qui rentre en jeu car une fois l'application lancé le disque interne ne sert plus à rien comme en video on bosse en disque externe

par contre j'exploiterai dès que j'ai les moyens j'équiperai d'un SSD 512Go mon boitier usb 3 silver river 5G qui donne de très bon résultat mais pour l'instant il est équipé d'un 7200 2"5 donc pas très rapide dans ce format par rapport au dernier disque mécanique format 3"5 qui tourne à 200 en lecture


----------



## cicoub13 (9 Janvier 2013)

Pour ceux que ça intéresse, BareFeats a fait un test d'un nouveau boîtier USB3 (220$). http://www.barefeats.com/hard161.html


----------



## jeantro (9 Janvier 2013)

cicoub13 a dit:


> Pour ceux que ça intéresse, BareFeats a fait un test d'un nouveau boîtier USB3 (220$). http://www.barefeats.com/hard161.html





Un grand merci pour ce lien


Petite question dans leur test ils mettent en avant deux disques cela veut dire qu'il accepte 2 ssd et le mode raid


Donc 220$ c'est le prix du boitier seul avec la fonction raid je suppose


----------



## cicoub13 (9 Janvier 2013)

Le boîtier n'accepte qu'un SSD, lorsqu'ils parlent de 2 disques, il précisent bien "two 6G SSDs = two miniSwap/U3 USB 3.0 enclosures", donc chaque disque SSD dans un boîtier.


----------



## yannickterre (9 Janvier 2013)

Il existe en dual-bay à 219$ :

http://firmtek.stores.yahoo.net/mses.html

édit : non là, c'est du sata, pardon... Il ne semble pas encore à la vente !!!


----------



## jeantro (9 Janvier 2013)

cicoub13 a dit:


> Le boîtier n'accepte qu'un SSD, lorsqu'ils parlent de 2 disques, il précisent bien "two 6G SSDs = two miniSwap/U3 USB 3.0 enclosures", donc chaque disque SSD dans un boîtier.



donc j'apprends un truc il est possible de manière logiciel sur mac de faire du raid 0 alors en ayant biensur deux disques identiques j'aimerai bien connaitre le logiciel qui permet ceci

sinon 200$ pour un boitier USB 3 seul ça fait chez quand même quand je vois le prix de l'excellent thermaltake silver river ou mieux encore le dock  blacx 5G qui gère  l'USAP


----------



## cicoub13 (9 Janvier 2013)

Alors 220$, c'est celui qu'a trouvé iAnn avec deux slots.
Je n'ai pas trouvé le prix de celui avec un seul slot.
La grosse différence avec les autres boîtiers, c'est le RAID, mais ça fait quand même cher...


----------



## Sly54 (9 Janvier 2013)

jeantro a dit:


> donc j'apprends un truc il est possible de manière logiciel sur mac de faire du raid 0 alors en ayant biensur deux disques identiques j'aimerai bien connaitre le logiciel qui permet ceci


Utilitaire de disque, tout simplement.


----------



## jeantro (9 Janvier 2013)

cicoub13 a dit:


> Alors 220$, c'est celui qu'a trouvé iAnn avec deux slots.
> Je n'ai pas trouvé le prix de celui avec un seul slot.
> La grosse différence avec les autres boîtiers, c'est le RAID, mais ça fait quand même cher...



oui effectivement le boitier dispose d'un module RAID


----------



## storme (9 Janvier 2013)

Sly54 a dit:


> Utilitaire de disque, tout simplement.



Pourquoi faire compliqué, quant on peut faire simple, tout simplement


----------



## jeantro (9 Janvier 2013)

Sly54 a dit:


> Utilitaire de disque, tout simplement.



comment ça fonctionne tu connais un tuto là dessus franchement je découvre un truc qui pourrai être très utiles avec deux disques externes

à ma connaissance je pensais qu'il fallait avoir un controleur RAID pour ce genre d'opération


----------



## storme (9 Janvier 2013)

Bonsoir,

Celui ci me semble complet :

http://www.lacie.com/fr/support/support_manifest.htm?id=10573&article=1018


----------



## Sly54 (9 Janvier 2013)

jeantro a dit:


> comment ça fonctionne tu connais un tuto là dessus franchement je découvre un truc qui pourrai être très utiles avec deux disques externes


C'est un RAID logiciel facile à mettre à oeuvre (je l'ai fait pour deux dd internes, j'imagine que c'est pareil pour les deux dd externes).

Tu fais glisser tes deux dd dans Utilitaire de Disque / onglet RAID (Tu choisis RAID entrelacé puisque tu veux du RAID 0)
Tu cliques sur le bouton Créer.


----------



## jeantro (9 Janvier 2013)

Sly54 a dit:


> C'est un RAID logiciel facile à mettre à oeuvre (je l'ai fait pour deux dd internes, j'imagine que c'est pareil pour les deux dd externes).
> 
> Tu fais glisser tes deux dd dans Utilitaire de Disque / onglet RAID (Tu choisis RAID entrelacé puisque tu veux du RAID 0)
> Tu cliques sur le bouton Créer.



je te remercie pour cette info 

sinon après la creation de ce raid 0 tu as gagné en vitesse d'écriture et lecture ?


----------



## Sly54 (9 Janvier 2013)

jeantro a dit:


> sinon après la creation de ce raid 0 tu as gagné en vitesse d'écriture et lecture ?


Ah oui, j'avais mis 2 dd 10000 tours en RAID et c'était significativement plus rapide qu'avant le RAID.

J'avais fait des benchs avec les dd en RAID, mais je n'ai pas retrouvé mes fichiers 
Mais le boot et le lancement des applications était vraiment rapide.


----------



## jeantro (10 Janvier 2013)

Merci pour cette info interressante auxquel je n'avais jamais prété attention il me reste plus qu'a tester ça lorsque j'aurai 2 ssd


----------



## Nico34070 (3 Octobre 2014)

Je relève un sujet qui date un peu mais qui pourrait en intéresser certains.

J'ai installé un SSD en externe pour mon Imac 2014 qui me sert au système et applications, voici le résultat avec DiskSpeed.

C'est un Crucial M550 256Go avec boitier USB3 vendu sur le même site, les résultats sont plutôt concluants.


----------



## Locke (3 Octobre 2014)

C'est juste pour info, un SSD MX100 de 512 Go en interne dans un iMac 27...


----------



## gege2trois (5 Octobre 2014)

les perf avec un SSD Samsung EVO 500 gigas en interne et la température du mac à baissée de 10° en moyenne depuis que je l'ai fait mettre à la place du 1to 7200 que j'ai mis en usb3
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h03 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h02 ----------

Imac 27 2013


----------

